# Mini-Cooper Race - win a REAL car - West/PA



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

This has to be one of the few unique races around. SCH and Mini of Pittsburgh will be hosting a Mini-Cooper race starting this month.

Prizes:
1st - Mini Cooper for 1 week thanks to Mini of Pittsburgh
2nd - Guardian Security System by Safe N' Sound - Free system and installation
3rd - TBD
Other Prizes - Best painted body, and more! 

Schedule:
6 race series, 1 throw-out, Starting on April 9, running through May 14.
April 9 - Road Course
April 16 - Oval
April 23 - Road Course
April 30 - Oval
May 7 - Road Course
May 14 - Oval
This series will be run in conjunction with the regular 9 week Spring Series 

For further rules and guidelines: www.steelcityhobbies.com


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

Lets go for a spin! Those cars are awesome.


----------



## ekid138 (Mar 26, 2003)

I don't know if the wife will let me commute all the way from CT Mike! But that sounds like a sweet race. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey, cool logo next to your name! Nice!
Yeah, it is going to be a really cool race! Sorry you are so far away. 
Mike!



ekid138 said:


> I don't know if the wife will let me commute all the way from CT Mike! But that sounds like a sweet race. :thumbsup:


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

Mike do you have bodies you have to run?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Stock Sedan Series - Merged with Mini-Series*

SCH has updated the Points series for the Stock Sedan class only. 

We have decided to combine the Mini-Cooper series and stock sedan classes to spice up the competition a little bit. Here is the basic information:
• Points Series for Stock Sedan will be from April 9 thru May 14th (six weeks)
• Winner of this series will win a REAL Mini-Cooper for 1 week. (Arrangements through Mini of Pittsburgh)
• Second Place will win a Guardian Security System by Safe N' Sound
• Third and Forth Place will win Steelers Training Camp VIP passes. - TBD

What you will need to do:
Purchase a Stock Hand-Out motor - $25.00
Run "Mini" graphics on your sedan body - $5 or 6 bucks
Mini-Cooper body - no longer required due to unavailability

But wait, there is more! That will come later... for complete schedule info:
http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/TrackInfoPA.shtml

Further Notes:
With purchase of hand-out motor – you will now no longer be required to “turn-in” the motor(s) at the end of the day. They are yours to keep. You will be able to purchase these motors for $25 during the whole series. After the series the price goes back to retail, which is around $40. These are Trinity Monster Motors specifically sent to SCH for this series.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Mini-Series starts this weekend*

Just a friendly reminder! 
The Mini-Cooper series starts this Saturday and runs for six weeks. YOu must purchase a stock hand-out motor from the shop along with some stickers. Special series price on the motor - can't touch it anywhere. 
Winner takes home a real car like the one below.
For details: http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/2005Files/MiniRace05.shtml


----------



## 7734otdortoh (Nov 23, 2004)

Mike,

What's the stock motor for the mini cooper race? I only saw 19t, fixed and adjustable timing motors in the case. I thought stock sedan was 27t, 24 degree roar motor. What's up with that?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

We have 2 handout motors from Trinity - NOT the ones for the Mini-Series. 50 of the Trinity Monster Pro Stock handout motors should be in this week (we hope). Trinity sent the wrong ones twice but we kept a few of the 19T motors and are selling them cheaper than anywhere. Right now we have 100 total between the two, but plan to send back most of them. 




7734otdortoh said:


> Mike,
> 
> What's the stock motor for the mini cooper race? I only saw 19t, fixed and adjustable timing motors in the case. I thought stock sedan was 27t, 24 degree roar motor. What's up with that?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Points Standings*

Points Standings for Mini-Cooper Series. 

As of today, here are the top five points leaders:
Mini Cooper Series
1	Chambers, Chuck (Tie w/199)
2	Martinez, Joe (Tie w/199)
3	Strobel, Jeff
4	Furman, Brian
5	Palmerine, Tony
6	Dempster, Frank

For all other standings, check www.steelcityhobbies.com


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Real Car Give-a-way - Saturday!*

Well, this is it... Saturday the car will end up in someone’s hands! Second place, a security system from Safe N' Secure, Third and Fourth - VIP Passes to Steelers Training Camp... all in all, this series completes more than $5,500.00 in prizes! Thanks to sponsors such as Mini of Pgh, Safe N' Secure, Pittsburgh Steelers, Pizza Hut, and the Pittsburgh Ice Cream Company & Deli for all the help. And of course, thanks to everyone who participated in the series! I hope it was worthwhile.
Mike! :wave:

Check www.steelcityhobbies.com for final results!


----------

